# EOs for wounds, help please!!!



## tamarajane (Feb 14, 2010)

I need some help.  My great aunt, 87 years old, has a history of wounds that are extremely hard to heal.  She is not diabetic, but has veinous disease.  I have been using calendula compresses and an eo blend of lavender, rosemary, and tea tree in an infused calendula base.  I have been using a lavender mist allowing the wound to breath as much as possible between spritzes.  Is there anything else I can do?  The medical system here only thrives on money.  She has had numerous grafts but still seems to get these sores.  Any help would be highly appreciated.  I truely believe in the effects of eos and if you know of a treatment that might help I would be forever in your debt.  I know there are certified therapists out there and I would really love to hear from you.  She is like my mother (she raised me) and it breaks my heart I can't seem to help her.  The last time she had one of these sores I was able to help heal it, but this time it is really stuborn.  Please help!


----------



## carebear (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry, but I don't believe in putting EOs onto open wounds.  I hope she finds the help she needs.


----------



## tamarajane (Feb 14, 2010)

Why Carebear?  What is your reasoning for that?  It's not pure eo's but blended with infused almond oil.  Is that bad?  There are only a few drops of each in a 2 ounce blend.  No disrespect intended, just wondering....


----------



## carebear (Feb 14, 2010)

Honestly, because I don't know enough about them to use them like that.  Because if they DO have a therapeutic effect, and "active" ingredient then I don't want to mess around with something I don't understand.

And I don't think many people do.

Some EOs are dangerous.  Arnica, for example, in an open wound.  And wintergreen for people with cardiac and blood issues.  These are just a couple.

I know enough to know that I don't know enough to use them. It would be like prescribing drugs when I know little about them or human physiology.


----------



## Healinya (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry that I can't help you on this. The only idea I have is to maybe find an acupuncturist in your area to talk to. You could ask tons of questions and write it all down. There are some very educated ones out there. I have found many chinese herbs do just as fine a job with certain conditions as medications and they aren't very costly. Plus, the acupuncture treatment can help with venous disease symptoms, and the dr can usually refer you to other more natural options. good luck 

eta: The reason I suggest talking to a trained professional is because 87 year old skin is delicate and I would be cautious about using any essential oil because allergies can show up without warning sometimes, plus medications, other health conditions, etc...


----------



## tamarajane (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks !


----------



## carebear (Feb 15, 2010)

this is just my opinion, and others may vary.
and there are some with a deeper understanding of EOs, of course.


----------



## orangetree71 (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't know about open wounds, but lavender can be applied directly to minor cuts that have already started to heal.  It helps the healing process.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 15, 2010)

Tell us more about the wound. Where is it? How deep? How wide/long? What color is it? GHow id she get the wound? Was it a skin tear? A pressure ulcer? I can't diagnose but might could point you in the right direction. EOs sound dangerous to me too but with more info maybe we can investigate a bit more.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 15, 2010)

What exactly is her medical diagnosis? I don't think there is a "veinous disease." That has to be a street name for something else. Are they veinous (leg) ulcers?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.healthyskin.com.au/research3.html interesting... is it a reliable source?


----------



## tamarajane (Feb 16, 2010)

She has typical paper thin skin.  She wears pressure stockings most of the time.  These wounds just appear and are extremely hard to heal.  The one she has now is about an inch long and maybe a quarter inch wide at the widest point.  At it's deepest it may be one eighth.  The area around it isn't red or hot.  She's had these things off and on for the last 15 years.  I'm so digusted with traditional western medicine!  The doctor is a good man, but he's baffled cause he can't get them to heal.  The last one she had she had to have a skin graft on. (one of many)  I think I helped it heal quicker by using calendula petal compresses and some calendula cream I made for her.  She is otherwise fairly healthy for her age.  I know I have to use much, much less for her because of her age.  The wounds are because of poor circulation.  I've been the one to dress all these wounds and was hoping for suggestions.  She is so disheartened!  In the last 15 years, she has probably had 40 of these things.  At one time she had 21 on one leg!


----------



## valkyriesmyst (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello 
Count me as one that cannot comment on the use of EO's for open wounds but there are many testimonials as to the healing effects of helichrysum oil.
Here is a link that discusses the oil along with testimonials. I hope your Aunt gets better. http://www.naturesgift.com/HelichrysumHealing.htm


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 19, 2010)

I wouldn't use EO's on open wounds; but if I were you I would look into creating a balm that stimulates the bloodflow the reduce the chances of your aunt getting these sores.
-Massaging her legs (while avoiding the woonds) with a balm or oil stimulates her bloodsflow anyway and is likely to make her feel better.
-While taking showers she could aim the showerhead towards her legs and switch from warm to cold water.

A compress of comfrey, calendula and chamomile could help; but I'd only try that after asking her doctor.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 20, 2010)

I work w/ the elderly, and when the skin is dispositioned to be paper thin,  protection/prevetion is the best avenue. Keeping all skin covered is hard, long sleeves, long pants, light gauze arm wraps. I don't have a better answer. Sometimes it is a medication side effects that causes the paper thin skin. Is she on blood thinners? Maybe Coumanden?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 20, 2010)

Investigate Manuka Honey. They are using it in some hospitals over here to help heal stubborn ulceration. 

http://www.dermasciences.com/subcategory.php?sid=48&id=1&show=p


Perhaps also discuss Vitamin supplements with her health care professional or consult with a naturopath.


----------



## tamarajane (Feb 20, 2010)

No, not on blood thinners.  Just blood pressure, potassium, pain, diuretic, and antidepressant. She takes vitiamins every day too.  She only has these sores on her lower legs.   She always wears pressure stockings and long pants.  The sores  just show up, sometimes as just a crack in the skin, then get bigger.  I keep them lotioned and moisturized, but they show up anyway.  I'm so discouraged.    I know she is too and is in pain with these things.  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## dggriffi (Apr 9, 2010)

*EOs for wounds*

I know im chiming in late here but in my experience,  the EO's that have a track record with wounds are:

lavender, chamomile, eucalyptus, myrrh, tea tree, and yarrow.  sorry for being so late.  Im new to the forum.


----------



## donniej (Apr 9, 2010)

I do a lot of metal working... so I get a lot of minor nicks and cuts.  I use vitamin e oil on the stubborn ones.  I think it works better than neosporin or any of the other "usual" treatments.


----------

